# USAT and Good Inventory



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Is it just me or does it seem that USAT is the only G manufacturer to consistently maintain their levels of inventory on all products offered? Is this because USAT is the "King of G" and/or that they must sell very well? Or both? Other manufacturer's seem (especially the 1.29 and 1.32) to always have delays in between production and availability. What gives?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

What is shows is that USAT has either enough cash reserves to handle a large inventory or they are financially able to pay the interest the banks charge for loans needed to handle large product inventories. I've heard that some manufactures advertise various models and wait for the dealers to place orders. They may advertise that they will provide 12 different road names. But if only 8 are preordered by the dealers, the other 4 never get produced. 

Randy


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

I would say both Truthman lol. I am biased though and I admit that freely. I am waiting on an Aristo #6 turnout and 8' flex rail, both Stainless Steel. I finally got the USA style ties but finally gave up on the signal bridge and cancelled the order. It is nice to have one manufacturer confident enough with their sales to release oodles of product. USA Trains has never left me feeling that there was more to be desired. I would be content on their product alone. They've also never given me any excuses for how they run their business because I've never had any complaints. I'd like to slap these idiots who have been selling USA locos on E-bay without handrails and telling the buyers to contact Charlie Ro for free handrails. He had to finally start charging for them because of these [email protected] taking advantage of his kindness. No, the customer is not ALWAYS right..... Especially when they aren't real customers.

-Will


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

USA is very good about maintaining inventory on their products and parts, but they do have lapses. I waited a year for a rerun on the S.P. passenger cars to get a diner.


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Well, all sound like good theories. I like to think business is just GOOD for them and they can out produce, out stock, and out price anyone. It is refreshing not to hear all the excuses, just put out good product and let it rip. My two cents.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, they also have parts in stock. The only recurring problem I have with USAT locos is sometimes the axles split and the wheels slip. I just call up Mike, and order the replacement axles (yes there are cheap ways to fix them too)... they always have parts, horns, coupler lift rods, diaphrams, etc. 

With another manufacturer, whose president has stated "We don't just have parts sitting on shelves", they are ALWAYS out of some or the other part, or it is NEVER been available. Certain models have no parts and no part numbers. Try getting the brake shoe/hanger or spring assembly for a Pacific. 

Hats off to USAT, no excuses and no sob stories about why they do not have parts, and can only make parts when they build locos, or the Chinese new year, or a new factory, or they are all at a show. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Totally agree. Maybe USAT will be the first to give us new diesels this year?Wait a minute, is that a GP40 in my avatar?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think USAT is one of the largest dealers of Lionel trains etc. 
plus they hold back from their dealers to maintain an inventory and I have also heard they under cut their own dealers at shows. 
I've been at couple shows and the same story comes from a number of dealers. 
But then there is no proof. 
No I do have proof. I personally had a dealer have a UP passenger car on order for me. they called Ro and was told its out of stock. 
I called Ro to order that car and the guy said sure , give me your CC number. I asked, why don't you send it to my dealer. no real answer.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep pretty weird, USAT sort of competes with itself. Sort of like having an online store at your web site. I will say that it is different though, the Aristo online store does not compete with their dealers. 

On the parts front, though, you have to agree that USAT does a good job on parts, unless you don't have experience with buying their parts. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Well I am guilty of buying right from Charlie, but when I do there are never any problems with things showing up broken. With dealers the risk of damaged product is a little greater as the product goes through alot more handling/stocking/shipping. I do try to go through dealers when/where I can though. Charlie does undercut dealers sometimes when he has got to get rid of product to make room for more product. See his Spring Cleaning ad, he needs the space. Again, I am biased, but having said that, I will not put anything out about any other manufacturer that is not true or cause their reputation unnecessary harm. When I do have problems with them, I will state it though when they are valid criticisms. To say I am biased is more to the point that I have had nothing but smooth sailing with USA Trains and I trust them. It's hard to criticize them when I have never had a problem out of them. 

-Will


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

I think the only reason USAT "competes" with it's dealers is because they were a train store first, then a manufacturer. But their prices are good and they don't play the socialist MAP pricing thing.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

don't get me wrong, I buy lots of USAT stuff and love it. I was just tring to answer why I think they always have good inventory. I shop around on line and off and keep hearing a theme. but then I also hear Ro will ship small amounts to its dealers and not charge shipping. And they drop ship which has helped me. 
So its all a game and we all learn how to play.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

As a narrow gauger I do not buy much standard gauge stuff. I have however a few diesels and a few modern cars for running with some OVGRS members who are into more modern equipment.

I guess I am lucky. None of my Aristo stuff (an RS 3, a couple of cars and three TE's for battery/RC) has ever caused me grief. Unfortunately, every axle on my USAT F3A-B plus my GP38-2 has split. USAT would not replace them unless I bought replacement parts even when the locos were brand new - because I was not in the USA. Also when I wanted specific roadnames, dealers were unable to supply and Ro was out of stock (the bane of wanting Canadian roads or undec). Eventually I accepted some different roads and Ro reluctantly drop shipped to the dealer. Ro wanted to ship direct to me but would not use mail and I will not accept importations into Canada via a courrieur. 

From my perspective, USAT has nicer detail (toy train traction tires aside) and is more desirable, but as a company, they are more secretive and no easier to deal with for my needs than any others. None of the large scale suppliers gets an A rating on everything. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, I will say that with my one GP-38, Ro had the parts I needed the one time I ordered some. My biggest gripe about my GP-38 is that it is a power hog, and it is definitely more fragile than my Aristo engines. Regarding the Aristo engines, I don't blame you guys for being discouraged and disgusted with continuing problems with your engines. I, like Doug, I guess, have been very fortunate. I have 9 Aristo engines, and I can honestly say I haven't had any problems with them. I did drop a screw on the external drive linkages on my Mikado; replaced the screw, re-aligned the wheels, and away it went. The diesels, basically, have never had a problem. As an example, my recently purchased GP-40 - took it out of the box, opened it up to make a speaker connection for my Phoenix sound card, and away it went. Never a burp. It probably has close to 20 hours on it now, and it still purrs like a kitten.

I have one LGB Mogul. Mechanically it has been a dream, but I couldn't keep the LGB sound board working. When I went to LGB, after a week or so they got back to me and said "we don't make that board any more - we'll replace it with a newer board for $400". That didn't impress me. I ended up putting a Sierra Soundtraxx board in it and it has worked fine ever since. My one Bachmann engine, one of the trusty old 4-6-0's has had some minor drivetrain problems off and on, but I rarely run it, so I don't have a lot of mileage on that one.

So for me, my best experience with parts is with USAT, although that experience is VERY limited. My best experience on "put together right" and dependability, and ruggedness is with Aristo and LGB (mechanical only for LGB). That's just my personal experience.

Ed


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Engineercub on 05/25/2009 4:48 AM
Well I am guilty of buying right from Charlie, but when I do there are never any problems with things showing up broken. . .



I have ordered a considerable amount from Charles Ro without _ever_ having had a problem. I have always been impressed with the huge amount of inventory available from that source.


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

And just to be sure, I didn't start this thread to bash any manufacturer, just to expound upon the hows and why's USAT always seems to have and maintain a large thorough inventory. I don't want to be blamed for flaming other manufacturers.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I would just say if parts are needed for my USAT units they are there. Can't say that for any other manufactures. Later RJD


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

All,
My comment(s) are simply this:
Lewis is an importer, by his own choice probably, and does protect his dealers.
Charlie is an importer and owns USATrains, but Charles Ro supply is a dealer (and carries multiple scales and Aristo Craft too).
Yeah, its kind of "funny money" but who amongst us would do any different if we were in his shoes or could afford it.
I know that if I was the importer who just so happens to own a dealership, I would make sure MY dealership was stocked very well.
You know...the 'ole "Me first, you second."

I have never had a problem with getting any parts, information or general advice from Charlie when I was working on my special projects.
Maybe it's the fact I can scoot over to his shop in 20 minutes and pick up what I need or talk to Sr., Jr., Neil or Michael.

Maybe also, being an old HO'er, I was used to having detail parts galore like Details West, Details Assoc., Utah Pacific, etc.
Our "Large Scale" selection for detail parts is pretty scarce to say the least (speaking for 1:29 only).
Parts are even more scarcer if you happen to be a Milw. fan and want winterization hatches, shoulder mounted bells and winter windows for engineers (and are not into casting my own).
Thank God I am not an SP fan and needing all those lights, like Paul B. ;-)

This is just my observation and not meant to take cheap shots at anybody.

Hope you all have a great Memorial Day and please do not forget what the day really is.

Tom


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Protecting dealers can be one thing, price fixing can be another.I'm glad other manufacturers didn't get into that MAP pricing thing. Still, I just bought another 30 ft of 5 foot straights from Aristo. I wait for dealer sales and clearances to purchase Aristo items now.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Is USA's stuff made here, or is it made in China?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Come on Jerry, its made in China, thats why they call it USA trains... HE HE HE*


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

According to a fairly recent GR article they stated that early USA TRAINS stuff was actually made in the good ole USA. HLW still makes evrything in the USA. I wonder why others can't or won't.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Its a $ issue.......*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't be to much in $ if HLW continues to do here. I gladly pay more if products where once again made here in the good old US of A. Maybe the QC may get better also. Later RJD


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah, I know that, but, HLW does it and Weaver does it in O scale. With the US dollar falling the way it has in recent years in won't be too many more before it WILL be affordable and competitive to produce here in the USA.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Well Americans won't work for free. Usually our economy is good enough where we don't have to. We are kind of spoiled by our past. Both parents have to work these days and it still isn't enough in some cases. It doesn't matter who you are, you are going to choose money over morality when it is your turn to make the choice. The same American flag wielding citizens pushing 'patriotism' are the same ones cutting American jobs to make their Company more money. Greed is at large and has done nothing to help this nation or any other. But on a positive note, trains are sexy ;-P 

-Will


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

USA Trains still has old stock made in the USA.


----------

